# I don't have permission??



## stormott77

Every now and then I go to check out a thread and it wont let me view it. It says I don't have permission. I don't get it. Is this because I'm on some kind of ignore list?


----------



## Bloo Dog

It could be because of your distinction status. Plebes have free run of the forum.


----------



## stormott77

That is weird to me. You would think it would be the opposite.


----------



## Honeyboy

Maybe you need to contribute money to the website.


----------



## stormott77

Well no maybe about that. I do need to do that in the not to distant future.


----------



## Bloo Dog

stormott77 said:


> That is weird to me. You would think it would be the opposite.


No. Actually, it makes perfectly good sense. There's a lot that you're better off not knowing.Perform this test: Go to the repairs section and declare that you use contact cement on your pads. See if you get any response. If you don't that means that you have been immunized and protected.


----------



## kcp

There can be a number of reasons why this happens...


You could be trying to view a thread seconds after an admin deleted it or renamed it.
An admin mistake. There are parts of the forum that you do not have access to where we may move a thread there while accidentally leaving a redirect.
Sometimes there are forum glitches.
Finally, if you're trying to access a thread in the vBCms Comments forum, that's normal and I regret to say that we're not done trying to figure out how this %*#@> thing works :cussing:

If you happen to remember in what part of the forum where were those threads that you couldn't access, I can have a look and fix the problem(s) if I find some.


----------



## maddenma

This is, of course, the words of wisdom from a very large turtle....


----------



## edwin

Could it be Mudface, oldest and wisest of turtles?


----------



## saxmusicguy

I thought this was the reason. For example, this thread had that fate.


----------



## kcp

saxmusicguy said:


> I thought this was the reason. For example, this thread had that fate.


Yes, that's another reason why this sort of thing might happen.

I'm curious to know where you got the link to that (the 2nd one) thread?


----------



## maddenma

Of course, the Grand Turtle Council has determined that I'm not supposed to access that second link that's probably none of my business? :shock:


----------



## kcp

maddenma said:


> Of course, the Grand Turtle Council has determined that I'm not supposed to access that second link that's probably none of my business? :shock:


More like ancient business - the 2nd link is an old marketplace ad moved to archives until their final faith (likely gonna go bye-bye for ever) gets decided.

It's not the Grand turtle, it's the screaming turtle.


----------



## Phil Barone

Sorry Shane but you have to clear access to threads with me from now on. But I'll tell you waht, if you buy a soprano, alto and another tenor mby the end of the week I'll give you clearance for a month to all the threads. How's that sound? Phil Barone


----------



## saxmusicguy

kcp said:


> I'm curious to know where you got the link to that (the 2nd one) thread?


Links such as that one show up all the time in Google. It noticed it after Harri announced the "archiving" process of marketplace ads. These archived ads still exist in the Google cache, so they show up as legitimate search results until you follow the link, which leads to the "insufficient permission" page. You can still view such ads, for now, by clicking on the "Cached" icon on the Google search results page.


----------



## kcp

Ah, I see. 
I guess that it is only a matter of time before those results cease to exist in the Google cache.


----------



## jazzbluescat

saxmusicguy said:


> I thought this was the reason. For example, this thread had that fate.


*sniff* Rub it in.


----------



## Mark Fleming

I get that now for every picture at saxpics.com. I figured that my wife had contacted saxpics and explained that the site was enabling my addition for vintage saxes. Your lack of permission here may also be an intervention by people who care about you.

Whenever I'm refused permission for anything, I don't question it and just assume it's deserved because of the life I've lead.

Mark


----------



## stormott77

Thanks for the info guys and gals. Phil, I want two of every offering you have in every horn and mouthpiece. I just have to convince the wife!


----------



## Gresives

We have the same problem


----------



## bobsax

kcp said:


> There can be a number of reasons why this happens...
> 
> 
> You could be trying to view a thread seconds after an admin deleted it or renamed it.
> An admin mistake. There are parts of the forum that you do not have access to where we may move a thread there while accidentally leaving a redirect.
> Sometimes there are forum glitches.
> Finally, if you're trying to access a thread in the vBCms Comments forum, that's normal and I regret to say that we're not done trying to figure out how this %*#@> thing works :cussing:
> 
> If you happen to remember in what part of the forum where were those threads that you couldn't access, I can have a look and fix the problem(s) if I find some.


I'm certainly not a newbie. Any Idea why I can't reply to a guy looking for a horn?


----------



## milandro

bobsax said:


> I'm certainly not a newbie. Any Idea why I can't reply to a guy looking for a horn?


this thread is almost 12 years old and you are answering an administrator last seen 3 months ago

Having said this, you may be trying to answer an OLD post on the for sale section which is closed for comments (and has been for a while) or you may experience the need of aswering a captcha question because your browser triggers it









Problem with conversations


I was trying to send a conversation or pm, and everytime I try I get redirected to this: So, what's happening? I'm pretty sure it's not my browser, but I'm here to stand corrected.




www.saxontheweb.net





Your question is not really specific that I understand what exactly you are referring to

In any case, I would suggest to read the FAQ where you will find most answers or look around here









Forum Problem Reports and Questions


Please check the FAQs first!




www.saxontheweb.net













FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net


----------



## bobsax

Geez… I thought an admin could just look me up and see why I wouldn’t be able to reply to on marketplace post?


----------



## Dr G

bobsax said:


> Geez&#8230; I thought an admin could just look me up and see why I wouldn't be able to reply to on marketplace post?


No one can - it is a work in progress.


----------



## datsaxman

It is an upgrade!!


----------



## datsaxman

Corollary to It is not a bug, it is a feature!


----------



## milandro

bobsax said:


> Geez&#8230; I thought an admin could just look me up and see why I wouldn't be able to reply to on marketplace post?


They are working on it , but we haven't been able to replay since 2019 to wanted or for sale ads, the marketplace has been closed for commentaries since the time of the old forum , the staff back then closed it to answers (even from their own initiators in any part of the for sale wanted or not) it is not something new from this forum incarnation.

Now they are working on this new rules.

For the time being you need to start a " conversation" (which har replaced the PM) with the person that you want to offer something to.

Hopefully they will get notified or notice the dot on their avatar signaling that someoene has started a conversation with them

from another thread....



hakukani said:


> Marketplace is read only. You can respond via conversations (formerly PMs).


----------



## bobsax

milandro said:


> They are working on it , but we haven't been able to replay since 2019 to wanted or for sale ads, the marketplace has been closed for commentaries since the time of the old forum , the staff back then closed it to answers (even from their own initiators in any part of the for sale wanted or not) it is not something new from this forum incarnation.
> 
> Now they are working on this new rules.
> 
> For the time being you need to start a " conversation" (which har replaced the PM) with the person that you want to offer something to.
> 
> Hopefully they will get notified or notice the dot on their avatar signaling that someoene has started a conversation with them
> 
> from another thread....


That's funny&#8230; That shows you how often I use the marketplace.
FYI&#8230; I was against it from the beginning.
I thought that this site was a precious and sacred place where we could avoid commercialization and discuss high philosophy of SaxoPhone.
Oh well.....?


----------



## bobsax

BTW I was just told by the new site to please rotate my device so that I could properly see a pop-up ad for the United States Marines… God bless America🙏⚾


----------



## VSadmin

Closing this old thread, please review the new classified rules with any quesitons.









Rules Update for Classifieds and Vendors - commenting...


"Oh no, not again!" I hear you all chorus. In fact this time it is after listening to feedback from members, vendors and VSadmin, and is in fact mainly reverting one of the more unpopular changes made back in 2019, namely the listing of multiple items. This is now made possible due to...




www.saxontheweb.net





Jeff M


----------

